# Need help identifying three pieces!



## jbpiccolo (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a class assignment to identify a list of pieces and their genres, composers, and titles. I figured out most of them, but I can't find the last three. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thank you!
Jenny


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the last one is from Prokofiev's ballet _Cinderella_.

The first one sounds like early Beethoven - check-out the early sonatas.

The second one sounds like a consort of viols - could be Purcell, Lawes, Byrd, Wilbye, Ward.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The last one _is_ Prokofiev's Cinderella!  

It's the dance lesson with the step-sisters! (1st act)

Yes, I'm particularly obsessed with that ballet.


----------



## jbpiccolo (Mar 22, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks for the help! I wish I could figure out the other two. :/

Here are some Youtube links instead if that is easier.


----------

